# News From the World of the Undead!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Both of them good bit's:

First up, we have an actual release date for the much touted television re-make of *Salems Lot.* June 20-21, Sunday and Monday respectively on TNT at 8:00 PM, are the showtimes. It looks as if they might get it right this time around. Well, for the most part. You know how Hollywood is with their films. At least Barlow looks like Rutger Hauer in the movie and not a reject from *Nosferatu.*

And now the REAL JUICY bit: August 10, will mark the release date of the SE version of *The Lost Boys.  * It will be a two disc set and have many features including interviews with both Corey's, Non-Director Joel Schumacher, Richard Donner and of course, Keifer Sutherland. It will be loaded to the gills with special features including maybe the sequel? In any event, this will be one of those MUST-GET DVD's of the year. I know I'll be getting my copy, and I'm sure a lot of you on the board will too.

Yes, 2004 is shaping up to be a great year in DVD. Just got my _Universal Monsters Box Set_ yesterday and can't wait to screen it's contents. Hope the Vamp news was as good for you, as it was for me.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I got my Universal Monsters Box Set last week and I simply love it! I just watched 2 movies so far and the documentary about the making of Dracula and it's amazing. I'm sure you're gonna have a good time as well.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

*drools* Need The Lost Boy special....   

lol... Sounds cool to see. However I will miss Salems Lot... I am in Florida that week.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lilith said:


> *drools* Need The Lost Boy special....
> 
> lol... Sounds cool to see. However I will miss Salems Lot... I am in Florida that week.


Get someone to record it for you. Set your VCR to do it. Hell, I'm sure something can be worked out!


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Wooohooo can't wait for the Lost Boys special edition 

Aaron


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Omg a Lost boys dvd? I must be dreaming lolz. I am already excited and I can not wait for it to come out it should be interesting. I will be buying it as soon as it's out. And thanks for that news update. If it wasn't for it I probably wouldn't even known about it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Now I'm pissed that I finally broke down and bought the original Lost Boys DVD release just two months ago! Grrrrrr. Looks like they'll get my money again though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I suspect this puppy will probably run us about 25 bones, but with all the extra's that are available, it should be worth every penny.


----------

